# Termites and Beetles



## ews (May 12, 2010)

*
Chemicals with permethrin, a pyrethroid insecticide, will kill both. I believe its good for ticks, fleas, roaches, ants, chiggers, and termites all in one.

(Sorry, all my type is showing up bold and I cannot turn it off)
*


----------



## saleria_99 (May 12, 2010)

thank you


----------



## biz123 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they can cancel one of the accounts. If one can handle a termite, they can handle a beetle as well.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

although you can kill 2 bugs with the same chemical, the treatments can be very different. 

treating beetles you have to treat the bare exposed wood.

to protect against termites you often have to trench around the foundation and apply pesticides deep into the soil.


----------

